
Porting Bitcoin Core to CloudABI - emaste
https://laanwj.github.io/2017/03/02/porting-bitcoin-core-to-cloudabi.html
======
emaste
Part of the reason this is feasible is that a number of dependencies were
already ported to CloudABI -- from the blog post:

    
    
        leveldb
        boost (though boost::filesystem is problematic)
        libevent
        LibreSSL
    

Ed Schouten's blog post on porting LevelDB is at
[https://nuxi.nl/blog/2017/02/18/porting-leveldb-to-
cloudabi....](https://nuxi.nl/blog/2017/02/18/porting-leveldb-to-
cloudabi.html)

This Bitcoin porting blog post provides some good insight on the challenges
inherent in porting existing software to a strong sandbox.

